

The most important revenue number you present in a business plan - jslogan
http://b2brainmaker.com/b2b-lead-generation/the-most-important-revenue-number-you-present-in-a-business-plan/

======
Ardit20
Right, so the most important number is their revenue? That's quite a
revelation!

~~~
jslogan
No. The most important number is the first year projection. And more
importantly, the deep understanding of how it will be achieved.

<...the companies who best answered the questions above weren’t guaranteed to
be successful, but the disproportionate number of companies who could answer
the above questions in detail were.>

